# The 'BEDLINGTON'



## hhodgetts (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi all, I wonder if any of you might be able to help.

Back in 1842, Netherton Colliery, just west of Bedlington in Northumberland ordered a vessel that was to be of 'special' construction. It was as far as I can make out built at South Shields. It was used to transport 40 chaldrons of coal (approx 95 tons) at a time from the Netherton Staith on the River Blyth down to waiting colliers on the Tyne. The 'Bedlington' was steam powered and had onboard derricks capable of lifting the full chaldrons and tipping their contents into the waiting colliers. In April of 1851 the 'Bedlington' was sold and sent up north to the Firth of Forth where she was employed as a ferry. On which crossing I have no idea. Most likely Granton - Burntisland. At the start of the Crimean War (1853 - 1856) she was aquired as a transport vessel for use in the Baltic area. Sadly she was lost at sea probably in a big storm in November of 1854. Can any of you help me with further research and possibly (the holy grail) get a print or photo of the vessel?

Any additional information would be very much appreciated.

Thank you 

Philip


----------



## gkh151 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi Philip,

Try the link below I believe this is the ship you are looking for.

http://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?132610

Regards.
Graham


----------



## peter3807 (Oct 11, 2006)

Steamers at the staiths : steam colliers of the North-East, 1841-1945 / Dick Keys and Ken Smith.
I think this book has an image of the BEDLINGTON. I will check tonight. 

Peter


----------



## peter3807 (Oct 11, 2006)

A point of interest. Remains of the staith where the Bedlington loaded is still visible at low tide. North bank of the R Blyth at its confluence wit the Sleekburn.
Grid NZ 298 826. Vestiges of the wagonway are also visible.

Peter


----------



## hhodgetts (Dec 18, 2009)

peter3807 said:


> A point of interest. Remains of the staith where the Bedlington loaded is still visible at low tide. North bank of the R Blyth at its confluence wit the Sleekburn.
> Grid NZ 298 826. Vestiges of the wagonway are also visible.
> 
> Peter


I have an old aerial photo of the Bates Loaders on south side of the River Blyth and the spit of land that was the Netherton Staith shows up in that picture even at high tide (circa 1933). It lead me into researching the staith and of course I came across the Bedlington whilst doing that. I am amazed after nearly 200 years just how much of the old waggonway is traceable on modern mapping.

Of course the desire to see if there is an image of the vessel brought me here. 

The 'Bedlington' is described by C E Baldwin (General Manager of the Blyth Harbour Commission) in 1929, thus;

"they [Netherton Colliery] ordered in 1842 a twin screw steamer of special construction"........... then

"The Bedlington was sold in April 1851 and afterwards employed as a ferry-boat across the Forth, being subsequently used as a transport in the Baltic during the Crimean War and lost at sea".

No dates about when it was lost or where. I understand that the vessel must have been at the cutting edge of technology when built as it must have been one of the first cargo boats to have screw propulsion! I wonder if that is why the wreck (if it is the correct one) was of only one screw when lost? Modified because of running problems with two screws.

Thanks for the input so far, I am very excited to learn if there is indeed a photo of the vessel in that book.

Philip


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

In those early day's Shipowner's found the advantage of screw propulsion over paddlewheel's, however the oscillating engine propelled screw's were the auxilary to the sail's. Special construction could mean Iron and not Wood or Iron/Wood composite or that the prop's could be lifted when under sail. All were being used from 1839.


----------



## peter3807 (Oct 11, 2006)

Philip,

I think the wreck mentioned is a later Bedlington. Keys and Smith quote the Bedlington as being launched March 1841 at the South Shields shipyard of Thomas Marshall. She was built for the Bedlington Coal Company. Keys and Smith have the Bedlington sunk in 1854 by Russian shore batteries in the Crimea. There is a sketch in the book.

Peter


----------



## HLEWIS (Feb 21, 2014)

*Bedlngton*

The ship sank in the Danube on 19 March 1854 BEFORE the start of the Crimean War. It had not been commandeered by the government but had loaded preserved meats pork and grain at Galatz bound for Falmouth on behalf of Powell & Son of Fenchurch Street in London.
The captain and crew stated that they had been sunk by Russian guns at Ismail. There is quite a bit of correspondence between the owners of the cargo, the British Government and the Russian authorities on the matter held at National Archives, Kew as the owners of the cargo wanted compensation from the Russians after the War. The Russian story about what happened changed during the course of the correspondence. It was either claimed that the ship had berthed and had been caught in the crossfire of the Turkish and Russian guns or that the ship had been illegally supplying the Turks with stores and had been deliberately sunk. The Russians refused to provide compensation. The diagram contained in the papers indicates the position of the sinking was on the river not far from Tulcea. 
A relative of mine was one of the crew members.
The ship had been very extensively repairs/altered in 1851 in Leith. The length width and depth were increased and the engine removed. It was reregistered in leith in April 1853 (from do***ents held at Northumberland Archives)
Hope that this is of interest


----------

